# orange dual terror vs rocker 30



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

thoughts? 
i know it shouldn't matter *too* much but i do like that the rocker 30 looks like a 'proper' amp. 

but the ability to have gain on both channels on the dual terror is very appealing to me (i usually switch between dark overdrive to cleans with some grit to it. in order to do that on the rocker 30 i'd have to crank the single natural volume knob which wouldn't be ideal.) 

i suppose i could just throw something like an mxr microamp in front of the rocker 30's clean channel to get some grit?

currently not gigging but looking to in the future.

how do the higher gains on the rocker 30 and dual terror compare? do they overlap in any way?

i also want something that will complement my current rig (vox ac30). lets assume i can get both around almost the same price (actually a used rocker 30 would probably be cheaper)


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Sounds like you answered your own question.

The AC30 and the Dual with maybe a TS to tighten it up used with a A/B switch would be pretty amazing.
What you do need to do is spend time with both heads and see how they sound for you, the dual may be clean enough for you.

If you don't have a Tube screamer pedal try one at the guitar shop with the Rocker, set your clean to get the tone you want then click on the TS and adjust for dirt. By switching it on and off you will get your two channels.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

Bevo said:


> Sounds like you answered your own question.
> 
> The AC30 and the Dual with maybe a TS to tighten it up used with a A/B switch would be pretty amazing.
> What you do need to do is spend time with both heads and see how they sound for you, the dual may be clean enough for you.
> ...


i've now tried the dual terror for about a week now (bought one from L&M to see if i like it combined with my ac30) and it sounds ok through my 2x12 avatar cab loaded with celestion vintage 30s but it seems to get flabby sounding and can't really handle low notes that well. i don't know if its just signature orange or just the dual terror but its overdrive sounds too fizzy to me, especially after 12'oclock on the gain knob. 

i also have a rockerverb 100 MKI in the household and it certainly holds up better in tightness/low end but i don't know if thats just the general nature of the rockerverb or the higher wattage.

i play a telecaster and now i find the lack of full EQ is bothering me (i'd like a bass boost since my tele is pretty bright already). turning down the tone knob on the dual terror sort of works but isn't ideal.

i'm going to give it one more shot after work today and see if i'm going to return this thing or not.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

I just swapped out the stock power tubes out of my tiny terror & put a set of JJ's in & allot of the flabby notes were gone & definitely less fizzy


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

so i ended up returning the dual terror but all in all i actually really really loved it. the initial flabby/fizzy complaints i had were generally solved by the very versatile tone knobs. just a little nudge can make a pretty big difference. 

i still ended up going for a rocker 30 though for the full eq. if i didn't have the option to get the rocker 30 used for pretty decent price i would have had no problem keeping the dual terror. awesome amp for sure.


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

nice post. im in a similar situation for amp shopping lol. i was looking at the mesa boogie transatlantic 15, and now the 30 since i just discovered it for myself. have you tried either of those. they have lots of tone options, and are like the dual terror.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

sorry i've never tried the transatlantics before as i generally prefer british tone vs mesa/american sound. i would imagine they would be more versatile than the oranges for sure though.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

so i've had the rocker 30 for a few days now. all i can say is its about 100x more in your face than the dual terror. this isn't necessarily a good thing though depending on what you want. the rocker 30 is VERY aggressive and has that hot rodded marshall sound. it either becomes hairy clean or in your face punchy raw tone with not much in between. the full eq on the dirty channel is nice but the voicing is just too aggressive for me. i'd basically rather have the dual terrors tone with the rocker 30s eq settings. damn it!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Maybe try something other than Orange?

... Soldano Astroverb? Splawn Quickrod?


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

Budda said:


> Maybe try something other than Orange?
> 
> ... Soldano Astroverb? Splawn Quickrod?


i went back to the dual terror. absolutely love it.


----------

